# Call Uber Support 800-593-7069



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

SF Bay area, your mileage may vary lol

I keep seeing drivers asking about a support number. They just rolled out phone support for bay area drivers. Probably won't work out of area but why not try. Perhaps this will help someone.

For awhile, i kept calling when i didn't get pings. Seemed like when i called i got a ping before the call was over! That only worked for a few times tho...


----------

